# Ice Reports



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought we could use this thread to post all ice reports on lakes. This will make it easy to find out which lakes are looking close to becoming fishable in the near future.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks! I'll bet there will be several on here very soon!


----------



## crooked stripe (Apr 17, 2004)

I posted about Mog. before I read where to put them.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Put one in NE forum on WB. Goin to take some time before good ice. Hope someone has a report on Skeeter!


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Post here if you want, but no matter where you post it's all good news.


----------



## WallyJigR (Apr 29, 2004)

mosquito is complety covered


----------



## mousejam515 (Jun 3, 2004)

north resivore is all iced over long lake is like 75% nimi has 2 inches right off the main st boat launch. didnt check at c5

j


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Portage Lakes at the Iron Channel had 1" last night

flash--------------------------out


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

my dad told me that there was a guy fishing a half mile off shore on sandusky bay yesterday


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

They where On Sandusky Bay On Tuesday. Made a post Tuesday Night. I'll be out there First thing Saturday.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

anyone see berlin?


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

piedmont bays are froze, clendening along 799 is cover from the first bridge to the back waters. Tappan has a cover from the island to the gasline and beyond. all these are just covering, nothing that can't be broke through with a large stone but it is a start.
Tim


----------



## walleye king (Sep 23, 2005)

just got back from nima . one guy fishing says ice is 3 inchs thick. i think ill wait a few more days . any thoughtundefined


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I heard a report that North Res. has 3.5"

flash---------------------------out


----------



## icebreaker (Jan 25, 2005)

Anybody know if Buckeye is getting close to having good ice yet?


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

BillyBob,
Berlin *is* covered over. Don't know how thick, guessing a good inch. May take a trip up tomorrow and carry the auger or spud bar just to get an idea!


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

First time on ice for this year !! Went to West Harbor. Fished Marina where I dock my boat. Would rather not say which one. They have no fishing signs. They really try hard to keep non dockers out. The staff drove thru three times while I was there. Just checking to see who was around. Well ice was about 4" to 5" . Had a few bites but nothing to show for the day. 
Biggest news was that off Catawba State Park looking west was all iced over. If the weather holds up ?? It will not be long for Erie !


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Went to a pond Sunday outside of Sunbury, Ohio. Was all ready for an afternoon of panfishing, drilled hole, loud cracks, only 1.5 inches. Packed up and went home. Maybe next weekend.


----------



## Grizz (Apr 21, 2004)

Drove over the causeway Saturday and it was all Ice as far as I could see. Won't be long now. I am planning on hitting Pym or Shenango this weekend. Will post results.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

I drove to Aquilla saturday afternoon, saw two guys just coming off the ice. They said the ice was pretty thin and a little scary. They also said they saw guys out on LaDue. I'll be somewhere on the ice next week.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Grizz, good to see you're back. i cant fish due to rotator cuff surgery last friday but i've got a few buddies up at gloden run fishing as i type. have fun and be safe. Smitty


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

Guys Have Been Fishing The Northend---even Tough It's Only 2 1/2 -3 Inches. One Guy Caught 5 Walleyes And Another Caught 5 Crappies The Day Before. It's So Nice To See Those Shanties Out There !!!
Stop In And Say Hi-- We're Open At 6:00 Everyday. Linda


----------



## Grizz (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Smitty good to hear from you. Hope you are able to fish soon. How is the Ice at Golden Run? I am going to try it Saturday. Is the night bite any good on the ice? 

Hey Morgan I have Greg talked into a trip on Saturday if not Shenango then maybe Mosquito or Bass Lake. Are you ready and willing? Any smelt reports yet?

The Ice Season is ON!!!

Tight lines
Grizz


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Grizz,
I'll start looking for the smelt sometime in January. It's either ice or the tree stand for me this weekend, maybe both. Still haven't filled a tag. Hey, I'm never really ready, but always willing.
Morgan


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I still don't see any posts for Berlin yet. I didn't make it for reasons that really don't matter. No one close to there has checked it out? I'm like 30 mi away or I'd _run over_! Hope to hear something. I'd still say it's no more than 2.5". I'll wait another week before I venture out.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

I haven't been out that way but i judge Berlin by how thick Mogadore is. And i'd guess this isn't more than 2inches on Berlin and in some spots probably less than an inch. When west of 43 at Mogadore only has 2.5-3inches there is no way Berlin is ready to be fished unless you have a boat!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Grizz, golden run is on. my buddies are catchin some nice fish already. don't know about the celery farm area yet but as soon as i find out anything i'll post it here for you. i may not get out until around new years but that still leaves me plenty of fishin time. hope you guys make it up to shenango. you'll see some brothers there. tell them you know me and introduce yourself. Steve, Ron, and Mike are their names. you may have met them up above the beach with me. slam some slabs for me. smitty


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

does anyone have a report on new london rev


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

checked lake alma down here tonite half an inch of ice  im so sad!!!


----------



## catfishrich (Jul 14, 2005)

I think I might head out thursday morning to Mogadore. Where is the best ice, Over by congress lake Rd. side? Anyone going out tomarrow morning? If anyone is out I pull a little wood sled and has a RED bucket in it. I'll post what I find or catch..... Hey Goodday I'm leaving at 7:00 am be at my house with gear!

check ya all later man,


Edit: In light of the news about long lake (diferent post) I think I'll head there it's closer to my house than Mogadore.....


----------



## Grizz (Apr 21, 2004)

Hey Smitty
When fishing Golden Run should I fish the Boat Ramp Area or the Bay? Also Should I put out some tip ups for pike? I plan on hitting it Sat. morning.

Thanks
Grizz


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

not exactly sure where my buddies are setting up but i would try the launch area first. the island area second, and the main bay third. you want to try water less than 10 ft deep right now. find a stump and you'll hammer the fish. put shiners on your tipups and fish them high. even try 2ft deep. post how you do on here or the fisherie.com website. 3 more weeks before i can get out.


----------



## wildwill (Dec 7, 2005)

was out there this morning. About 15 gills and a couple crappie in 3 hours. Ice looked good 5-6 inches on north side.


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

Grizz said:


> Hey Smitty good to hear from you. Hope you are able to fish soon. How is the Ice at Golden Run? I am going to try it Saturday. Is the night bite any good on the ice?
> 
> Hey Morgan I have Greg talked into a trip on Saturday if not Shenango then maybe Mosquito or Bass Lake. Are you ready and willing? Any smelt reports yet?
> 
> ...


What is the golden run? searched every where. is that at shenango?


----------



## bones. (Mar 9, 2005)

Golden run is at Shenango. They are catching crappie there now...


----------



## Crappieking2001 (May 31, 2004)

Thanks bones, never been there but I've heard alot about it maybe one day I'll have to make the trip, the ol body is out of service for a week,


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Crappie king, i too am down for a while. had shoulder surgery a week ago friday. i live 12 minutes from GR and its killing me not being able to get out. when i setup the surgery date i had no idea we would get an early freeze. its more pain not getting out than the surgery was.  . 
Grizz, post how you do or did if you make it over.


----------



## rainmaker1222 (Feb 5, 2005)

is saltfork got good ice yet? Anyone fishing it yet? rainmaker


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

as of 12/26/05 there was atleast 4 to 5 inches, some spot where to dark for me to even walk near.


----------

